# Is it wrong to pick up cat by force?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

We live 7 floors up and there's no air in the stairs this month. The humidity is terrible. Prince has long hair and he pants and breathes forcefully, it's very hard for him to go up so many floors. For me too, all the waiting on each floor for him to continue up. 

He won't let me hold him so we can take the elevator. So these days I grab him by force and we ride the elevator. It's hard to catch him because he escapes when he sees I'm coming to grab him and he defends himself, but I hold on fast. Once in the elevator he smells everything and is entertained, but a floor or two before we arrive he wriggles a lot and I let him go. Then we descend on our floor and that is it. 

Going down I let him go at his pace on the stairs (it takes him a long time because he likes to stop on every floor and look down from the vantage points) and I wait for him on the ground floor.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I'd say go ahead and pick him up. He'll learn nothing bad happens. Would it be harder to put him into a carrier?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't think it is wrong to "pick up a cat by force", and restrain him. In fact, this should be part of every kitten's training to be picked up often and sometimes restrained, as there will be times at the vet and other places when it is necessary. If the cat is used to it, it isn't a big deal. In all my years of cat breeding and owning I've never had a cat be nasty with a vet. 

I suggest you practise with him more. Pick him up, walk around with him, put him down with a "good boy!" and give him a treat. This way he won't always associate it with going down the elevator. I think it's fine to restrain him while on the elevator; certainly better than walking up and down 7 floors in the heat.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you both. I hadn't thought that maybe if he gets used to it he'll like it better, will stop worrying about it. I'll start carrying him around the house and doing fun things so he associates it with good things. I just had never done anything by force to a cat, and I think I should start, like when I put antibiotic cream in my strays' eyes.

A friend showed me how to carry him in the elevator, with his back against me and his arms and legs facing away from me so he can't scratch me.He's so big that I have to put one arm under his legs instead of under his paws as it should be. He doesn't seem afraid because his paws are in the air, though...


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Sometimes it's necessary, cats need to be restrained! I wouldn't worry too much, he'll relax into it! (I say this, but both my girls become unhappy if I pick them up when they don't want me to... normally when they're being naughty!)


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

If you are uncomfortable holding him he will sense it and be more uncomfortable than he already is. Practice and become more sure of your actions and he will get better.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Something I did with the twins was pick them up and let them "find" things - like a snack on one of the cat trees. They started to associate getting picked up with getting a treat.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Ive found when your about to do something they arent comfortable with it always important to take a deep breath and make yourself approach a cat with a calm gentle energy. They sense if you have anxiety. Deliberately and slowly pick them up. I scruff a cat so as to control his movement. If you scruff the correct way it will cause no pain. Never hold and scruff an older kitten or adult cat without supporting its body also. They can feel your confidence or lack there of.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

marie73 said:


> Something I did with the twins was pick them up and let them "find" things - like a snack on one of the cat trees. They started to associate getting picked up with getting a treat.


Great idea.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

The situation you describe is 'special circumstances', so I think it's OK. somebody suggested a treat once in the elevator. Probably a good idea.

Normally I'd nix doing anything by force. Perhaps one reason is that I think companion animals deserve to be treated with respect.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

This is extremely weird, but Prince doesn't eat anything except his dry food (Orijen). He stopped eating any treats at all, even turkey pastrami, which he used to die for. The only treat that he LOVES is Greenies Pill Pockets for dogs, which I bought by mistake in the US, but his pill treatment is over so I can't afford to give him those treats, because I have only 20 pockets left and they're not sold in my country. I've tried all the treats one can dream of for a cat, even very expensive stuff like shrimps, fresh sardines, expensive deli cold cuts, etc. and he doesn't eat anything. He used to love treats.

So what I do in the elevator is distract him by moving so he can smell different things, like what is behind the double door, something he loves doing. Yesterday and today he didn't resist much. I think he's come to realize that it saves him 5 of the 7 floors and he likes the idea.

I can't even start to imagine how cats might see an elevator - something that in a few seconds lands them in a totally different place. It must be hard for them to understand. When we reach home, he smells everything and is extremely cautious coming in, like he thinks we couldn't possibly be home so soon and without stairs.


----------

